# RAAF Air Display Amberley



## Emac44 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have heard on the grape vine yet to confirm this as factual. Another RAAF Air Display is to take place on Amberley RAAF Base West of Brisbane Queensland Australia. Said display is to take place next March or April 2008. Any other Aussies heard this rumour or rumblings


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 14, 2007)

Dunno mate, but RAAF base Edinburgh in SA is holding an airshow on the 27-28 of this month. Hopefully I'll be there.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Dunno mate, but RAAF base Edinburgh in SA is holding an airshow on the 27-28 of this month. Hopefully I'll be there.



I know that mate. Just reading about it. Might be just another ADF Rumour about Amberley mate. Will wait until I hear more from other sources. But seems a bit strange though as you can't just whip up a ADF display without local participation from local Media and councils etc


----------

